
Show HN: Carcela – A peer-to-peer used car marketplace in the UK - palpatine_an
https://carcela.com
======
CommieBobDole
So it's Auto Trader, except all the copy on the site is written in broken
English?

------
theprop
Similar models have had a hard time in the U.S. Your website design could be a
bit better. The cars at the bottom all look very fake...just 13k pounds for a
barely used BMW sportscar??? Makes me think it's dodgy.

~~~
palpatine_an
the site is very much a work-in-progress, they've let me know that that
specific section has been up there as a placeholder in the early development
stage but was supposed to be removed.

what do you think could improve in regards to website design?

------
edmundhuber
FYI, "carcel" means "prison" in spanish.

~~~
jazoom
We have a car in Australia called the Pajero and no one cares. I doubt this
will be an issue for this UK company.

------
palpatine_an
Hey peoples, original poster here. I put this up on behalf of one of my mates
who is working on it. I'll make sure to pass all the comments you all have to
him

~~~
paulshen
This looks like it was pulled straight off of Shift. See
[https://carcela.com/jobs.html](https://carcela.com/jobs.html) and
[https://shift.com/careers](https://shift.com/careers) as well as every other
page.

~~~
dylz
This seriously looks like a really, really crap 1:1 rip of shift.

And intentionally trying to run any non third party JS on page through a free
obfuscator, presumably to try and hide it.

------
drcongo
Went through the 'find out how much your car is worth' forms (which offers
only wrong model options) only for it to ask for an email address at the end,
which I'm not gonna give. Especially when on AutoTrader it's a two field form
and an instant result.

~~~
palpatine_an
which make and model is your car? and when you say autotrader has a two-field
form, I imagine you mean make and model and then they give you the results for
that?

------
fiatjaf
Thank you for trying to solve this. But how do you handle the problem of
knowing the actual state of the car? If you have some new inventive way you
should publicize it more.

------
sibartlett
The car selector lists only car brands and models sold in North American. It's
totally wrong for the UK market.

------
geoah
Need a bit of work on mobile, especially the "find how much your car is worth"
forms.

------
ingmaras
The postcode validator doesn't work with E1W postcodes, e.g. E1W 1AA.

~~~
palpatine_an
I will let them know, thank you for your comment

------
JusticeJuice
I'm confused as what part of this is peer to peer?

------
speps
It doesn't even have my 2015 model of Golf.

~~~
sibartlett
The car selector actually lists car brands and models sold in North America.
It's missing a lot of European cars.

------
danderino
Didn't Beepi try this?

------
lotusko
very simplicity

~~~
lotusko
you may refer to some p2p(financial) websites

